# in Access unter ADO Abfragen ändern



## Prian0815 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle,
Ich versuche zur Zeit eine Access.MDB die mit DAO erstellt wurde auf ADO umzustellen. Dabei stellt sich mir gerade das Problem, dass ich eine bestehende Abfrage ändern muß(sprich das SQL - Statement ändern) leider bin ich bislang an diesem Problem hängengeblieben. Kann mir da irgend jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus sagt Newbie Armin


----------



## Merlin_78 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi Armin,

ja kann ich. Aber da ich kein Hellseher bin, bräuchte ich schon noch ein paar Daten von dir.
Wie heißt denn das SQL - Statement? Wo liegen die Probleme genau?


----------



## Prian0815 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi Merlin,
Also eigentlich wollt ich das jetzt eher so grundsätzlich wissen, Aber hier mal ein SQL - Statement wie es in etwa aufgebaut sein sollte:
'Abfrage Ändern
'sSQL = "ALTER VIEW MeineAbfrage as SELECT Orte.Ort FROM Orte WHERE Ort = Variable oder Wert
Und dort wo jetzt Variable oder Wert steht hab ich so meine Probleme. Beim Ausführen wird mir immer ein Syntaxfehler gemeldet. Und ich hab jetzt schon alles mögliche probiert.
Noch lieber wäre mir allerdings wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie ich das mit reinem VB - Code mache. Praktisch so wie ich auch eine Abfrage erstelle: 
Dim Katalog As New ADOX.Catalog

Dim SQLcmd As ADODB.Command

'Abfrage ERSTELLEN

Katalog.ActiveConnection = CurrentProject.Connection

Set SQLcmd = New ADODB.Command

With SQLcmd

    .CommandText = "SELECT Tabelle.Feld FROM Tabelle ORDER BY Tabelle.Feld;"

End With

Katalog.Procedures.Append "MeineAbfrage", SQLcmd

Set SQLcmd = Nothing

Set Katalog = Nothing

Da muß es ja auch irgendeinen äquivalenten Befehl zum ändern einer Abfrage geben. Wie gesagt unter DAO läuft das alles super, aber ich will nun eben die komplette DB -Anwendung auf ADO - Syntax umstellen. Ich werde da bestimmt noch des öfteren auf das ein oder andere Problem stosen. Und die MSDE - Hilfe gibt nun auch nicht immer alles her. Auf jeden Fall dir ein Danke für deine Bemühungen.
Gruß Armin


----------

